# Spinning wheels



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

We're looking into the fiber arts for the sustainability of clothing manufacture, etc. Just starting from scratch here, I found this wheel on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABSOLUTELY-BEAU...in_0?hash=item3ef6f01e4f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Is this a good, all around model ?
Too big ?
Too small ?
Too fancy ?
Too plain ?
Please educate me a bit.

And, yes, this is Forerunner asking.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't know if I'd go that high, but then I don't know much about the brand. I bought an Ashford Classic (used, but in excellent shape) at a festival for $100. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Forerunner! Welcome to the Fold!

Yes I believe that is generally considered a good wheel. I have never spun on one but I don't think it is generally considered a beginner wheel.

My opinion, and yes it is biased, is to go with the Ashford Traditional, or maybe the Traveller. Ashford Traddy was my first wheel. I bought mine used about 15 years ago for $150. It is still my favorite wheel mostly because it is comfortable to sit at (I'm tallish and have long arms and legs), parts are very easy to come by, it is expandable in many ways. It is also a work horse, I can't say that I have been very kind to my wheel. It has traveled many places with me, stuffed into my car, it has been used as a barrier for animals, and it has helped to raise 2 children. Like I said it is a workhorse and I love it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The Majacraft Rose is a dependable wheel. It has a great range of ratios (4.3 - 19). The drive wheel is only 17" 

New, it would cost between $825-$885

It has plastic bobbins and is made from MDF (medium density fiberboard). Extra plastic bobbins are over $17 and the wood ones are over $35.

Compare to an Ashford Traditional or Traveller, made from silver beech which can be bought new for under $550. Wooden bobbins are between $9-$11.

You can ALWAYS find parts for an Ashford and can usually find them used in perfect working order.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Or, look into the Babe wheels!

Affordable, awesome, and the black isn't really ugly. 

Lightweight - you can move it from room to room, take it with you to fairs, and generally lug it around with one hand (which I do, routinely). 

Comes with a built in kate, making plying easy, is super simple to learn on (tighten tension by pulling harder on the little leather strap & velcroing in place), and works just dandy for all regular spinning needs.

LOVE LOVE LOVE my Babe. 

http://www.babesfibergarden.com/ind...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ashford does have the Elizabeth, close to the Kromski look.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got 2 Louies. They are workhorses, but they aren't beautiful wheels (or rather, weren't until I painted them... and really, it's more funky than beautiful...) The other problem I have is the drive band. If you are looking for sustainability, whatever wheel you choose, and you want a reliable wheel that you don't have to buy replacement parts for regularly, DON'T get one with a rubber/urethane driveband. They often rely on the stretchyness of the band to go from ratio to ratio on a bobbin. While you can use a string if the band breaks, it is a pain in the rump to adjust it if you want to go up or down on the bobbin. Just changing the rubber band is a pain, too.

I adore Ashfords, but if I ever get another wheel (and have the $$$ to be choosy with), this is the one I will get- http://gilbertgonsalves.tripod.com/
I'll put in a plug for this wheel. It is the smoothest spinning, most beautiful wheel I've ever used. I do know Gil and Robin a little, but if I don't like something, no matter how well I know someone, I won't recommend it. Gil is a craftsman.
Only thing is, it still uses the rubber drive band, lol. *shrugs* it would be worth the trouble just to have such a pretty wheel!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I too will be watching this thread closely, as I am in the market for my first wheel. I think I have settled on the Kromski Minstrel, but there is always room for me to change my mind.

Forerunner- I am no expert, as I have taken 1 class. I do reccomend taking a class if you can. By doing this I was able to try 4 different wheels and found that I don't like having only one pedel! I must keep both feet busy.

Keep the opinions coming, I know that I appriciate them- Thanks everyone.

Lillian


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Elsbet, I switched to the rubbery drive bands on my Traddy (single drive) and I love it. I have never had any problem with it at all. The one I took off had been on my wheel for about 8 years with no problems either. With age it did lose its stretchiness.

A simple cotton string waxed with a bit of bees wax works well too.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I love the look of the 'fancy' wheels, but I have used (and loved) my Ashford Traveler for eight years now. When I get another wheel, it will be a traditional model...probably another Ashford. I like being able to call and order parts-and I like the utility of the wheel itself. Besides, the Ashford Tradtional looks like what my grandmother might have used-plain, simple and completely useful! (They were all farm stock, and none of them had much more than the bare necessities when they were raising their children.)
betty


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> And if I am going to invest in one, I want to LOVE it on many levels and for many reasons -function being ONE thing -maybe the PRIMARY thing - but not everything. But I want a wheel that LOOKS like my Grandma's wheel (even though my Grandma didn' t have a wheel) Is my thinkin' stinkin'? :help: :shrug:


Traditional wheels are also furniture. If it's gonna sit in the living room or family room you should feel good looking at it.

We started with a Babe Electric Flyer (electric spinning wheel) which is a small, portable spinning wheel. Eventually my lovely wife bought a Reeves Traditional, second hand because they are not built anymore, and it stayed parked in our living room all year round.

It was a fairly stable wheel if we didn't bang it too much dragging it to spinning demos. I could usually line everything up again with a few taps of a wood mallet.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Elsbet, I switched to the rubbery drive bands on my Traddy (single drive) and I love it. I have never had any problem with it at all. The one I took off had been on my wheel for about 8 years with no problems either. With age it did lose its stretchiness.
> 
> A simple cotton string waxed with a bit of bees wax works well too.


I've had 3 snap on me- they were OLD bands, though. *sigh.* It's a pain for me because I haven't been able to find a local dealer here, which means either driving up to NC, or ordering online. Up north, I knew several dealers, and it was easy to get replacement parts. I haven't met anyone here yet.

The OP was talking about sustainability, though, so I'm assuming (possibly incorrectly, of course) that they mean if everything goes belly-up, they want a wheel that they can manufacture new parts for on their own. Getting used to a rubbery band and then switching to string is a major adjustment. The amount of slippage, difficulties in getting the string band adjusted properly, etc, can make for a headache, especially for a new spinner. Starting out with a wheel that uses a regular cotton string band would be best for sustainability purposes.
My very first wheel was a VERY used Country Craftsman. That thing was a mess, but I learned a LOT about upkeep on it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Elsbet, those Robin wheels are beautiful!

I agree, if I have the money to be particular, I'd want one of those too! Shaped like my beloved Babe (I love castle wheels), pretty, and by all appearances, a delight to spin!

Thank you so much for posting that!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Oh, Elsbet, those Robin wheels are beautiful!
> 
> I agree, if I have the money to be particular, I'd want one of those too! Shaped like my beloved Babe (I love castle wheels), pretty, and by all appearances, a delight to spin!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that!


Aren't those beautiful, cherry wood too. Be still my heart!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Here lurking as usual.....but I can't help myself....

I adore my Traveler.....everything about it...just does it for me. 
Easy to get parts for...upgrade, ect.
It's aesthetically pleasing (I much prefer castle to traddy's), has a small 'footprint' in the house, and is basically a workhorse. It does everything I request from it.
Oh yeah....they're affordable too....
Mines an older model, and I did some testdriving of newer model DT...kept pulling it over onto myself. 

I think somehow, accidentally, I was fortunate enough to aquire the perfect (for me) wheel, first time out.....!

Good luck in yer search.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I'm following this thread with interest. I have been warned now twice about the Polish Kromski Sonatas being "touchy", "irritable" and "difficult" even moody!  I had no idea a spinning wheel could be any of those things! :shrug:And I thought thats what I "wanted".


The SONATA touchy, irritable, difficult and even moody?!?!?! :doh: Who's been whispering in your ear gal?

For 5 years I spun on Ashfords (Traveller DD and Traditional SD), when I sat down at a Sonata, it SANG!

Treadles so much easier than my Ashfords. Never a lick of attitude from it. Spins like a dream! Love, Love LOVE it!!!!

Sold the Traddy to CloverBud and use the Traveller for plying on. The SONATA is my dream wheel! :angel:

I switched out my cotton band on the Traveller for a thin stretchy band and the Sonata comes with a thicker band. I replaced the thin (pony bead lacing) on the Traveller once and that was because I wanted a different color!!

Castle wheels are also called upright wheels or parlor wheels. The mother-of-all sits above the drive wheel. They have a smaller footprint. 

Saxony wheels are where the mother-of-all sits is situated next to the drive wheel.

Then you get into single drive (both Scotch & Irish tension), double drive, single & double treadle. The size of the drive wheel makes a difference also. The larger the drive wheel the slower you need to treadle.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH here is a thread I started awhile back maybe it will help you out.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=193502&highlight=wheel+parts


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You ladies should talk more. I'm happy to have been the instigator for such an educational exchange.

Funny how I suddenly developed an interest in all of this....well, funny to me...
As some of you know, I compost a bit in my spare time.
In the last few years I've had so much spare time that my piles now collectively cover an acre of ground. Local farmers even bring me a steady flow of dead livestock to be returned to humus.
Last week, I got a call from an older farmer friend asking if I could take sheep in my piles. He was concerned that the wool might not break down.
I assured him that it would and told him to drop sheep off anytime.
Later that afternoon I was up in the vicinity of the main pile and was almost shocked to see not one but five prime ewes, deader than rocks, and each with six inches of wool, plus, laying next to the compost pile.
I've always rather liked the look of sheepskin with the wool still on for coats, boots, etc., but never pursued it any further.
I've always appreciated the benefits of wool in socks, blankets, winter wear, etc.

I _really_ hated seeing all of those fleeces go to waste.
The animals were a bit, just a bit, too far gone to be skinned or shorn.

*looks at ground....kicks toe in dirt*

Next time any sort of opportunity knocks, I want to be more ready......

So, back to equipment required for the trade.
I saw someone recommend a drum carder for quantity work in here somewhere the other day. Any of those brands stick out from the rest ?
I can already see that there are battle lines drawn (so to speak) as to which wheels come the most highly recommended.:lookout:


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> so how do you KNOW what you need?
> 
> I mean, I have the real estate (room by the fireplace) so a Traditional seems like it makes sense -but whats all this about single drive/double drive (this is gonna be as confusing a ten speed bicycle, ain't it?) and single and double treadle? What does one "get" with a double drive that you don't with a single drive?


LOL, you just get a Kromski Minstrel that has it all, well other that being a traditional. 

Really I think that a spinning wheel is like a car, one size does not fit all. I have an Ashford Traditional, great wheel, but I pretty much just use it to let students spin on. I really like the look of it though.

Now my Minstrel, tune up the choir. I love the thing. I have it set-up with the double drive which to me is not as touchy as the scotch drive, and I tend to use the same ratio all the time, but having the choice is nice and I do sometimes change. As far as the single or double treadle, I feel a little more balanced with the double treadle, but I can switch to the single without giving it any thought, for me not a deal breaker either way. The Minstrel goes everywhere with me. However, as far as looks, it is much to ornate for my taste.

So if you come on a great deal on a good wheel, buy it. Otherwise, try out as many different wheels as you can until one just has to be yours, even if you aren't crazy about its looks.
Here's my Minstrel 
http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/00dakota/Private/?action=view&current=wheelcomplete015.jpg


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH, a castle wheel is the kind that is more up-and-down, different from the more 'sideways' Sleeping Beauty kind. 

The pointy stick thing you saw is most likely the doodad used to hold a loop of flax (or wool) for spinning from. It's proper name (not doodad) is distaff. The Wikipedia article on spinning wheels has lots of descriptions and pictures. 

I like castle wheels just for the look, mostly ... I have no idea why, just an aesthetic thing I guess. I also like the fact that they take up less floor space, and I love being able to restart a 'stuck' wheel with my toe rather than a hand (when you get the rod that spins the wheel stopped right at 12 or 6 o'clock sometimes you can't easily get it going again without a bit of a push). 

Grams is right: different wheels suit different people. I wasn't sure I wanted to spin, I mean, I knew I wanted to try, but would I want to continue? So I got a Babe wheel - half the price of a wooden wheel, small, portable, light, and it works. I'm a novice, so the finer points of the equipment would be lost on me anyway, so this was a great choice. I was at a fibre festival last month (in Olds, AB) and had a lot of people try my wheel - they all seemed to like it and the affordability factor is a big plus, as is it's easy transportability. I haven't tried a wooden wheel ... but one of the ladies in my class had a Ladybug, and really liked it, and there were of course a lot of Ashford travellers around.

Most people seem to prefer double treadle, but I like the body position of single. I also have intermittent ankle issues, and being able to use either (but not both at once) is good for me ... my right is sore right now, but I successfully switched to spinning left-footed, and it felt a bit weird but worked fine.

Grams, another lady i my spinning workshop had a Minstrel - it was a bit fussy sometimes, she said, but it was really beautiful and she really liked hers, too. I wonder if perhaps changes in humidity affect the wooden wheels more in some places than others and that accounts for the varying impressions of the wheels 'fussiness'. It's very dry here, almost all the time, so maybe those kinds of changes wouldn't be as noticeable ... but if you took it with you on a trip somewhere humid, it might react badly to the change. Wood does that, after all. Anybody know morea bout this than I do? After all my wheel is made with PVC!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, and Forerunner - awesome about the composting. That is VERY cool. Around here, if you asked that shepherd about some of the wool from the next shearing, he'd probably be very happy if you took it ... it often costs more to pay the shearer than farmers get in return for their wool (which is really very sad, wool should be used much more than it is! excellent renewable resource!).

As for a drum carder: there are differences, but for starting out ... whatever shows up at a reasoanble price (with good teeth on it still) will get you off and running and you can upgrade later if need be .. or live with it. My grandmother carded all the wool for a few blankets by hand with combs ... so a drum carder is very nice (I have one, and love it) but not a necessity. Also depends what breed you're working with - I use combs for my Icelandic fleeces, for instance.

 that should get more discussion going!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> Grams, another lady i my spinning workshop had a Minstrel - it was a bit fussy sometimes, she said, but it was really beautiful and she really liked hers, too. I wonder if perhaps changes in humidity affect the wooden wheels more in some places than others and that accounts for the varying impressions of the wheels 'fussiness'. It's very dry here, almost all the time, so maybe those kinds of changes wouldn't be as noticeable ... but if you took it with you on a trip somewhere humid, it might react badly to the change. Wood does that, after all. Anybody know morea bout this than I do? After all my wheel is made with PVC!


Humidity! LOL I'm going to go out on a limb and say you have never been to Arkansas, not as bad as the Texas and Louisiana coasts, but still high.

I do living history so my wheels are out in all kinds of weather. My Minstrel has never acted up even in rainstorms. The belt on it is one that I whipped on it at a museum in May a year ago from some Sugar n Cream that I had in a basket when the one that came on the wheel came untied, I was going to replace it when I got home, but forgot and it is still going great. I have left that wheel in the back of the van for days in the Arkansas heat, no effect. I do keep it well oiled however and I'm sure that helps. 

I can't speak to all of them but my Minstrel is like a Timex! I have also never really noticed the humidity affecting anyone's wooden wheel here, but then again, we may just be used it and not notice. Now wool is another matter, I often have to stop spinning and dry my hands to keep from felting the wool.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

OOOHH Grams, I am so glad to hear your Minstrel. I am impatiently waiting to get mine. When you travel with yours do you have a case or cover for it? Or do you just carry it along? 

Lillian


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH and anyone else just starting out. As for what you NEED to get started. My advise is this. Start with the basics wheel or spindle and fibers. Beyond that you might want a ball winder (you can use a dowel), niddy noddy (you can make one), hand cards (dog brushes and/or a comb). Fibers can be bought either in the raw state or processed.

That's my list of what you NEED.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh Grams, I have been to Arkansas - my grandparents lived there - and Texas ... and I have NO IDEA how humans survive in that sticky heat!!!

So see, I just naturally assume that all mechanical devices would wilt and fade in the stickiness like I do. 

Glad to hear it just ain't so! 

And Marchwind is right - start small and simple. I could have upgraded my wheel, but I bought a loom with the money instead ... I figure I'll expand my horizons sideways first, I'll go for vertical expansion later.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> The SONATA touchy, irritable, difficult and even moody?!?!?! :doh: Who's been whispering in your ear gal?
> 
> Yeah - cause here's a second Sonata lover!
> 
> ...


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Ms.Lilly said:


> OOOHH Grams, I am so glad to hear your Minstrel. I am impatiently waiting to get mine. When you travel with yours do you have a case or cover for it? Or do you just carry it along?
> 
> Lillian


No I don't have a case, I have the fabric to make one, but haven't got it made yet. I usually just wrap it in a wool army blanket in the mean time.

One thing I would suggest is that you get a separate lazy kate. Speaking for myself I don't like plying off of the built in one on the Minstrel.

Enjoy!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> WIHH and anyone else just starting out. As for what you NEED to get started. My advise is this. Start with the basics wheel or spindle and fibers. Beyond that you might want a ball winder (you can use a dowel), niddy noddy (you can make one), hand cards (dog brushes and/or a comb). Fibers can be bought either in the raw state or processed.
> 
> That's my list of what you NEED.


Actually, as far as sustainability that the OP mentioned, I think that that a spindle is probably always more important than a wheel. They are much more portable.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH let me know when you two will be up there maybe I can meet up with you. Sounds to me like you are in it all deep and so is Cabin :banana02: That store in Grand Rapids is where LFMenagerie and I went to get her wheel, a Babe.

I'd be interested in seeing those wheels too. Oh what fun WIHH is gonna be a spinner, lalala :sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

> I saw someone recommend a drum carder for quantity work in here somewhere the other day. Any of those brands stick out from the rest ?
> I can already see that there are battle lines drawn (so to speak) as to which wheels come the most highly recommended.


Tim, you are an instigator!!

I think for what you have in mind, a drum carder is a must if you are going to be preparing the wool for spinning yourself. You can buy rovings and top and spin directly from that, but I figure you'll be buying raw wool, scouring & carding it.

Actually, you don't _need_ to card the wool before you spin. You can pick the cleaned locks apart and spin directly from that. Or to pick the wool faster, you can build a picker and spin from the 'clouds' that they make. (i'll send you a pm)

But since you asked about drum carders, I have a Pat Green (Deb's Deluxe) that I really like. There are other brands.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Next question.......

Once one is set up to process sheep wool, start to finish..... is one also set up to process any other animal fiber as well ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I process Angora both rabbit, and mohair (goat), sheep's wool, dog hair, cat hair, buffalo (bison), camel, alpaca, llama, silk, and hemp.

So I guess to answer your question, yes! I will also say that each one has its own properties and may take a bit more are to work with.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

All fibers mentioned on the same equipment ?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been spinning for over 21 years now. I have 2 wheels, a slow one, and a bit faster one. I am talking about wheel ratios here. I recommend you start out with a slower wheel, as it will put less twist into your fiber while you draft it in your fingers and get the hang of things. A beginner spinner usually takes a while before he/she gets good at it, and going slow at first helps. A slow wheel would be 4-6:1. 

This means that for every full turn of your drive wheel, your flyer turns 4 times or 6 times, whatever it is built to do. I think this is a critical thing to know when buying a wheel. You should ask about it before you plunk down money or make a bid. When you are more advanced, a ratio of 8-12:1 is handy to speed your work up.

My first wheel was a kit wheel from Rappard Co. in New Zealand. His wheels are great for beginners, and can be found on Ebay, used. They are no longer made. Mitzy, and Wee Peggy are two of his models that I recommend. I think new, the Baynes wheels are comparable in price and usefulness. I also think many of the Dutch wheels for sale on Ebay are good for beginners, they are slower wheels and pretty ones, too. They are a good price and I would consider using them if I were starting out today. 

My goal for the next 2 years is to save up for 2 new wheels. I want a Ashford Country Spinner for doing bulky yarns on a big bobbin, it goes real slow, and I am going to get, by hook or by crook, a Timbertops Chair wheel from the UK, it is an accelerating wheel with 2 drive wheels, made for production work. It can have ratios in the 30+:1 range if wanted. They have not been made for some time now, but they are supposed to begin making them again around Christmas time. 

I would recommend lurking on Ebay for a while, to see what comes along. Don't rush into a purchase til you become familiar with spinning gear. And spend some time on the web looking and reading about wheels at spinning websites and online dealers. Educate yourself before you buy. 

And welcome to the world of spinning and fibers! It is addictive, and a very expressive hobby. Buying wool and fibers is like being a junkie, kinda, your stash will always grow, and people will think you are a bit "touched" with your newfound ability to swoon over wool in the grease, and lovely crimp. Designing yarn is really fun, it's always exciting and each batch is different and new.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner, yes all with the same equipment. Basically an Ashford traditional wheel with a high speed flyer, and either hand cards, or a drum carder (I have what used to be called Fricky's Finest, with the brush attachment, I paid about $600for it 10 years ago). This is the company who sells them now http://www.strauchfiber.com/


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ladies, I am overwhelmed.

*wipes a tear of appreciation*

I knew this field was vast and complex, but now I know it even more !

Wool availability and added values:

I know that there are places all over the US where wool is to be had for the asking, due to foul market mis-prioritizations....
Is the typical, well-spun, clean and mid-grade quality skein of finished wool yarn also suffering for lack of demand ? Or is there opportunity for a spinner to capitalize on their products within current market circumstances ?
I know this deviates from the original intent of the thread, but I can't rest my imaginative and enterprising mind.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Ladies, I am overwhelmed.
> Is the typical, well-spun, clean and mid-grade quality skein of finished wool yarn also suffering for lack of demand ? Or is there opportunity for a spinner to capitalize on their products within current market circumstances ?


Sadly, Forerunner, I think most 'craft knitters' go to the local department store and pick up some cheap acrylic combo yarn in a nice colour and are happy with that.

There is need and desire for hand spun yarn, but it is more of an 'artisan product' at this stage of the game. 

For me, spinning means I can indulge in as much fibre creativity as I want - I can work with REAL wool, and I can experiment any way I want ... I mean, it's just the stuff I had to cut off my sweating hot sheep anyway to save them from the summer heat so ... use it! That's what it's for! 

However, if I had to PAY for the stuff ... goodness, I'd think twice before I try some of the things I attempt. Real wool, even mill spun store bought stuff, is not cheap ... worth it, yes, but not cheap.

So, handling the process start to finish means I can indulge my addiction as much as I want - and produce lovely gifts and useful things and such - all with a moderate up front investment in equipment. 

Would I do it anyway? YOU BETCHA. Working with fibre is very good for my mental health (truth be told, that is why my husband bought me some of the equipment I have ... I'm quieter and easier to live with when I play with my fibre!)

Hope that makes sense ... I'm sure the others will have more insight to add.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunner, There is a Place www.etsy.com where people sell and buy handcrafts. You can also look on ebay at : roving . There are many sellers with all kinds of fiber. As LezlieinCA said the Rappard wheels are nice, I got one in the early 80's, and still use it to spin my Angora on. Buying a first wheel, dosen't meen it will be your last As you learn more about spinning and have the abilty to try diffrent ones, it's ok to have to buy another. And Another.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Rorerunner, I'm like Frazzle. I can't tell you the last time I bought yarn. If I go to a yarn store I am appalled at the pries of yarns for starters. Then I usually look at it and think to myself, I can make that!

But to be sure there is a market for handspun yarn. If you join Ravelry.com there are forums about making yarn for sale and forums to help with sales and marketing of that yarn.

My jaw drops when I see things like this http://www.ozarkhandspun.com/ These people sell a lot of yarn and check out the prices  $32.50 for 50 yards, that, to me, is a silly price but it sells.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Getting back to the original question, I have a Majacraft Little Gem II, and I really like it. The price of Majacraft wheels has really gone up, though, mostly due to the weaker dollar. I have several other wheels, including an Ashford Traditional which I now use mostly for plying. If I had to get rid of all but one of my wheels I'd probably keep the Majacraft. It's very smooth treadling, has lots of ratios, and the bobbins hold a lot more than the Ashford bobbins. As others have said, though, it's best to try as many wheels as possible before choosing one.


----------

